# What about this book?



## Lynne (Feb 4, 2009)

Since one TSD book and it's second version were being discussed in a previous thread, I thought I would ask about GM Byrne's, This is Tang Soo Do.  Does anyone have it?  What do you think?  Positives?  Negatives?  Is it worth $110?

http://www.grandmasterbyrne.com/pages/Products.html#ThisIsTangSooDo


----------



## astrobiologist (Feb 5, 2009)

I have not heard of this book before.

$110 sounds like way too much money for a 300 page book though.  I'm  not a fan of one-step sparring, but I do realize that a lot of TSD practitioners use them.  I don't think I would pay that much without having seen the book first to decide if it's worth the money.


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 5, 2009)

Yikes, Lynne!  I'd go to eBay and pick up a used copy.  GM Bryne is a well known name in TSD, I'm sure there's got to be copies floating around.


----------



## MBuzzy (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm kind of a collector of books and materials for TSD and this is one of the few that I don't have yet.  I actually haven't even heard anything about it.  Kim, CS's book was about the price and about the same type of material though, it is a nice book and TO ME, it was worth the money to have it.

Honestly, for you, it is the book written by your grandmaster - you need a copy.  good or bad, worth the money or not, you should buy it....An unfortunately part of the industry....you pretty much have to support the organization that you're in.


----------



## Master K (Feb 6, 2009)

I guess I am one of the few that own this book in my library of martial arts periodicals.  It goes through all of the typical hyungs and other typical material covered in nearly every other TSD book out there.  If you are a member of the American Tang Soo Do Association, then this is the book to have.  If you are not, it isn't much different from the other books out there.   One feature of the book is the 3D glasses for some of the 3D pictures.  I thought that was interesting given the fact that most of the time 3D is in moving photos rather than stills.

For those of you that do not know Grand Master Byrne's instructor was Grand Master Kim Chun Sik when he was stationed in Korea.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Lynne (Feb 6, 2009)

Master K said:


> I guess I am one of the few that own this book in my library of martial arts periodicals. It goes through all of the typical hyungs and other typical material covered in nearly every other TSD book out there. If you are a member of the American Tang Soo Do Association, then this is the book to have. If you are not, it isn't much different from the other books out there. One feature of the book is the 3D glasses for some of the 3D pictures. I thought that was interesting given the fact that most of the time 3D is in moving photos rather than stills.
> 
> For those of you that do not know Grand Master Byrne's instructor was Grand Master Kim Chun Sik when he was stationed in Korea.
> 
> I hope this helps.


 Thank you very much, Master K.  It'll make a good birthday present for myself then   I'm a member of the American Tang Soo Do Association.


----------

